# Ski Gatherings - Weekday or Weekend?



## Greg (Dec 21, 2004)

Instead of starting with specific dates, I figure we should narrow it down to whether the gatherings should be held on a weekday or weekend day. Please vote and the results will be use for selecting both the *"North"* and *"South"* ski gathering date.


----------



## Terry (Dec 22, 2004)

*north*

cannon would work good for me


----------



## Greg (Dec 30, 2004)

Just a comment here that some sort of group rate will definitely be easier to acheive on a weekday...


----------



## Stephen (Dec 30, 2004)

I've burned all my vaca days doing the house buying thing. Weekends only for me.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 31, 2004)

group rates really aren't important when you can't get the day off....  if i could ski during the week i would definitely much prefer it!  one factor to consider is the phrasing of the question which asks for 'preferance' not 'availability'.  the poll fails to consider the possibility that some people may prefer friday but still be able to attend a saturday whereas most people that prefer saturday probably can not attend friday.  just a thought....  a biased thought for sure  but an important one when trying to organize the largest gathering possible.


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2004)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> group rates really aren't important when you can't get the day off....  if i could ski during the week i would definitely much prefer it!  one factor to consider is the phrasing of the question which asks for 'preferance' not 'availability'.  the poll fails to consider the possibility that some people may prefer friday but still be able to attend a saturday whereas most people that prefer saturday probably can not attend friday.  just a thought....  a biased thought for sure  but an important one when trying to organize the largest gathering possible.


Point taken about the phrasing of the poll question. Everyone, please realize the intent of the poll is to determine a day for the gathering(s) so vote accordingly if you want to attend.


----------



## skican (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey...I bought the Broze pass and use it to ski SugarLoaf. Anyday of the week is fine with me as I have taken the Winter off to ski. Don't hate me too bad, I worked long and hard and did the Boston commute thing for many years. So...I would love to find a ski buddy in the area. Anyone around the Madison, Me area looking to share the commute and skiing with a friend? The blazer is eating up the gas!!!! That  and skiing alone is fun and all, but sometimes it's nice to ski with a  buddy.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2005)

Pretty tight here. I'm going to let this poll go until the end of tomorrow so cast your votes now if you haven't already done so!


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ...and the results will be use for selecting both the *"North"* and *"South"* ski gathering date.


In retrospect, this probably wasn't the best approach. Does it make sense to do two separate Friday/Saturday polls for Burke and the South gathering? I'm thinking that maybe I'll post two Friday and two Saturday options for both gatherings. By the time I do that, I should have a handle on what effect a Friday versus a Saturday may have on getting a good group rate.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing, maybe the guys in the north have an easier time getting time off   If I was going to have to take a day off to go skiing I'd much perfer a monday or tuesday though...


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2005)

Okay, so it looks like I'll probably have to poll out both Friday and Saturday options for both gatherings. Perhaps the inclusion of a group rate may help define clear winners in terms of dates. Before I go ahead and start the date polls, any suggestions on how to do it? Obviously, we won't want to overlap the dates as some folks expressed interest in attending both events. So...should I pick one month for Burke and one for Jiminy/Snow (TBD) and just list all Friday/Saturday options in the respective months? I'm just trying to determine the best way to do this so we don't have too many options as that seems to result in inconclusive polls. Should we just allow folks to propose dates that will, or will definitely not work well for them in this thread? I already know of a few for me that won't work. Suggestions, please!!!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 4, 2005)

Too late for this year.

However next year,  a date (or dates) should be picked before the season and announced as the gathering date(s). It's easier for everyone to plan their schedule around a set date 2-3 months away rather than trying to finagle a date around who knows how many people's schedules less than a month in advance.

(I'm not a big fan of decisions by consensus, as you can tell...)

-Stephen


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Too late for this year.
> 
> However next year,  a date (or dates) should be picked before the season and announced as the gathering date(s). It's easier for everyone to plan their schedule around a set date 2-3 months away rather than trying to finagle a date around who knows how many people's schedules less than a month in advance.


Agreed. And we can certainly do this for next year. I understand that we probably will not be able to pick a date that works best for *everybody*, but as the group rates require 20 guests, we'll need to try and accomodate as many as possible.

With that said, I'm thinking about selecting just four options per gathering (two Fridays, two Saturdays). With only four options, we should see a clear winner.

How about:

*South:* Jan. 28, Jan. 29, Feb. 4, Feb. 5
*North:* Mar. 4, Mar. 5, Mar. 11, Mar. 12

My thinking is waiting until early March for Burke should result in the most snow with slightly warmer temps. Thoughts?


----------

